# Mandala Satori 4 weeks Flowering



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, sorry it took a while to get some pics up. I wouldn't say that I am nervous about it, just cautious. I started these Satori's on Dec 20th and they have been flowering for 4 weeks, 5 weeks this Sunday. I use a 400w hps with a few 26w cfl's for side lighting. I am using FoxFarm Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom once a week or as needed at half strength.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 5, 2008)

Very happy looking plants you have there !


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2008)

They seem to be doing real well. I am following Mandala's advise and using nutes only when needed. I topped the bushy one before flowering and left the other 2 alone to grow out naturally. The 2 tall ones are almost 4' tall, the bush is just filling out like crazy. Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 5, 2008)

looks excellent, i want to try satori


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> looks excellent, i want to try satori


 
I don't know how the smoke will be but I have heard and read it is pretty good. The plants are very aggressive growers and have a unique odor, sweet and spicy. They are just covered in trichomes and even some of the big fan leaves have trichomes on the edges. I think you will like them.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 5, 2008)

looking good gives me alittle some to compare to i started mine  on jan 20th
thanks alot fam


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

beautiful ladies you,ve got there :tokie: you must be proud !


----------



## dmack (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking great buddy. Looks like a snow shower came in your room. Whiteness all over them leaves


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2008)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> looking good gives me alittle some to compare to i started mine  on jan 20th
> thanks alot fam



They really do grow real easy. I haven't pushed them on nutes because they really dont require it. I feed them about once a week. I have noticed that they are really picking up on how much they drink so I may end up feeding them a little more often.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> beautiful ladies you,ve got there :tokie: you must be proud !



Thank you. I am excited!!! :smoke1:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> Looking great buddy. Looks like a snow shower came in your room. Whiteness all over them leaves



This is my second successful grow so I don't have alot to compare too but they are definately ALOT more frosted than my first grow and that turned out to be some real nice smoke. I hope that Satori is as good as the reviews claim it to be. Thanks for stopping by. I will keep this journal updated, it's alot of fun I am finding out.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 5, 2008)

Those things look fantastic. Coming along splendidly. I cant wait to see some more pictures in the near future. Until then, grow it big my friend.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking great man i have the same thing going on now in my room but im a couple of weeks behind you on the flowering.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2008)

I sat down with the calendar last night and I believe I am finishing week 6 this week. I guess it doesn't matter much because I will harvest them when they are ripe. Thanks for all the positive feedback and here are a few more pictures.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 14, 2008)

Those are some lovely buds.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Those are some lovely buds.



Thanks bbp I am eagerly awaiting the grand sacrifice


----------

